# What an embarrassment.



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Queen of England can manage to show respect at her age and under terror threats and Oblunder sends out his favorite music list. He is such a huge embarrassment. He has no respect and no class.

Queen Risks Life To Mark 70th Anniversary of WWII, Whereas Obama Releases Spotify Playlist - Andre Walker


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Your being far to kind. He's a heck of a lot more then just an embarrassment.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

> A move that is likely be seen as disrespectful by veterans.


Likely? However, I don't think it will surprise them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea...I am in a good mood this morning. But your right.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its look at this nonsense while we ensure a nuclear Iran, bring in more illegals, neglect more vets, and so on is what the current occupant of the White House does well. I can not wait to see the legal chicanery that will save Mrs Clinton from persecution. Americans did not look at what they were buying and now we are stuck with the result.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You are all correct but more disappointingly is the fact that the majority of US voters elected him twice and if you believe the polls, he is one of the most popular presidents of all time.

(Sorry, I had to leave to throw up after I typed this)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The full impact of his incompetence and treachery will be felt after he leaves office. We will be dealing with his treacherous misguided policy for years to come. Perhaps violently considering his handling of Iran, Russia, China, and Korea.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

And now the whole world can see that an old lady has a bigger set of balls than the American President. Thanks obama for making us look weak. Again. What a dipshit.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

What did people expect. You all got what you voted for. I have not met a single person willing to admit they voted for this (___) so it had to be most of you.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Your being far to kind. He's a heck of a lot more then just an embarrassment.


Thank all the liberals whom voted for the POS

Edit, I'm sorry I gave excrement a bad name. That SOB is the spawn of Satan, thanks Godless liberal/democratic swine


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama has no respect for anything. He has been give everything in life free and never worked a real day in his life. He has treat the office like a joke and favor golf over doing his job. This is why he thinks all white people won a lottery, he has not got a clue what it means to work and earn anything. Like 90% of the liberals I know.
He has not served anyone but Obama his entire life.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Its look at this nonsense while we ensure a nuclear Iran, bring in more illegals, neglect more vets, and so on is what the current occupant of the White House does well. I can not wait to see the legal chicanery that will save Mrs Clinton from persecution. Americans did not look at what they were buying and now we are stuck with the result.


You forgot the Taco's!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Obama can always pardon her ahead of any trial.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

alterego said:


> What did people expect. You all got what you voted for. I have not met a single person willing to admit they voted for this (___) so it had to be most of you.


I have met several people who voted for Obama. They are unrepentant. They are also low information voters who are concerned with the stupidest of things.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Obama needs is on too much Facebook.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hell even Japan had a WW2 ceremony. The leader of the Japanese people had a somber ceremony in which reconciliation and sorry thoughts were portrayed. Get with the freaking program.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

IMHO, the P(OS)TUS along with that thing he calls a wife, belong in the London Zoo along with the rest of the monkeys.
Put his kids in there too, to limit gene pool expansion.
That bastard, has not, like everyone of the other presidents, ever attended a D DAY memorial service in France.
It's just further proof of what a piece of traitorous shit the bastard is.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Denton said:


> I have met several people who voted for Obama. They are unrepentant. They are also low information voters who are concerned with the stupidest of things.


Surprise, surprise, surprise!!!!

SOCOM, that would be cruel and unusual punishment for the monkeys.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack said:


> surprise, surprise, surprise!!!!
> 
> Socom, that would be cruel and unusual punishment for the monkeys.


no, it would be an object lesson to the resident simeons of what not to become.
They have mob justice, they can take care of the problem themselves.
Community action for a community planner, how poetic.

After writing this I envisioned the first scene in the movie 2,001 a Space Odyssey.

Where the monolith influenced monkey pulverizes the more primitive one of a different tribe with a big bone.
Kind of reminds me that they have not moved too much forward, have they???


----------

